# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Batismos de Mergulho   GRATIS

## nuno gil

O Fórum de Mergulho vem lançar mais uma iniciativa, desta feita, mais uma Jornada de *Batismos de Mergulho* e tal como as anteriores *GRATIS*.

Esta Jornada de Baptismos, promovida em conjunto com a Amora Sub e o Hotel Orion, terá lugar:


*No dia 27 de Maio
das 15h às 19h* 

e no

*Dia 28 de Maio
das 9h ás 13h,* 


Dos 10 aos 100 anos qualquer pessoa pode participar!!



Para além dos baptismos de mergulho para os mais inexperientes, vai haver mais 2 surpresas para quem já tem o curso de mergulho.

- Baptismos com scutters
e
- Sistema de comunicações com mascaras faciais



Venha ver como participar em:
http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=6617

----------

